# Videos with the Canon 5DMark III



## Barbiro1258 (Jul 1, 2017)

Who can help with a video question please? On my 5DMark III, I shot a "test" movie (thank God it was a test).  I shot in AV mode and these were my movie settings: 

Movie rec. size: 1920x1080 30fps Low comp. (intra frame. ALL-I)

The clip played beautiful on the camera screen, appears in focus and sharp yet when I uploaded it to iMovie (and even Lightroom), the clip is extremely blurry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a lot to learn about shooting movies but any feedback is totally appreciated as I am stumped.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sounds like user error.  Did you read the manual?  Page 217 starts the movie section.  
Did you focus before you started recording?  There are numerous things that could have caused this.   Look at page 226.  It lists the notes on shooting.


----------



## Barbiro1258 (Jul 1, 2017)

It indeed was user error... I retried and now it worked crystal clear.   Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## paigew (Jul 2, 2017)

I do video with mine. Never had issues 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

